# If Anyone is Looking for a EF1200 f5.6......



## KBX500 (Mar 10, 2011)

How about this gem on eBay ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Canon-EF-1200mm-1-5-6-Lens-Serial-NO-225-/130486260758?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item1e61965416#ht_888wt_1026

Keith


----------



## iris chrome (Mar 10, 2011)

$81,500.00?!?! That's more than some houses are worth. Plus the seller is in Taiwan, has zero feedback and just joined eBay Jan 15. He only has this lens for sale and a Nikkor 800mm f/5.6 which he's selling for $5,000. It seems like just a little too much, don't you think?


----------



## pitt monqui (Mar 10, 2011)

And delivery on April Fools Day - what could possibly go wrong? Here's a link to the one he sold last month... edit:- _TWICE_

http://cgi.ebay.com/Canon-EF-1200mm-1-5-6-Lens-Serial-NO-225-/130478845558?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item1e61252e76&afsrc=1


----------



## nebugeater (Mar 10, 2011)

He never SOLD these last month. They ended without a buyer and were relisted. I wouldn't feel comfortable buying for this seller with the info that is there but to be fair he has not SOLD this twice already.


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 10, 2011)

The guy at the-digital-picture.com got to review it. It's an interesting read.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-1200mm-f-5.6-L-USM-Lens-Review.aspx


----------

